# Speaker wire



## joe slovak (Sep 25, 2012)

I have I guess what you would call "high end" speakers, totem rainmakers. I currently use thick costly speaker wire but have to buy new because moving equipment around. I need 35 feet for each . Any recommendations ??? Can I use monster cl2 or should I be getting better? Thanks for your time.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> I have ... totem rainmakers. ... I need 35 feet for each . Any recommendations ???


This will work perfectly: 100' of Monoprice 12ga. CL2 speaker wire ($32)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, The Monoprice cable is more than sufficient. Even save a few $$ and go with 14AWG. High priced speaker wire is just that, "High Priced" nothing more. You do not get better sound with spending more.


----------



## joe slovak (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you for your quick response. Any idea where I might get it? Sounds more reasonable then spending $100 for 50'. I don't pretend to have sensitive ears to even know the difference so this makes sense . Thanks again


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The link to monoprice.com eljay provided is where you get it from.
You can also go to your local Home depot or Lows and buy it by the spool.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Personally I use CL3 twisted speaker cable but really no need for CL2 or CL3 rated cabling unless you are running the cables in-wall. I'd say skip the Monster and go with a quality cable from Monoprice, Blue Jeans Cable or your local Lowe's, Home Depot etc.


----------



## joe slovak (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks again , this is what makes these forums great.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I found the Blue Jeans Cable speaker cables (made from Belden in-wall 14 or 12AWG) are a big more flexible than the Lowes/HD bulk wire. It has a higher strand count and the jacket is softer.

I ran a lot of Monoprice bulk 14x2 and 14x4 in wall for my family room and it was pretty good too (flexible and easy to work with).


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I also used Belden "brilliance" cable for all my applications.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

+1 for the monoprice cable... I'm sure blue jeans would work just as well too!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

When you mention “thick costly speaker cable,” do you mean you merely have the cable lying on the floor in between the amp and speakers? If so then you probably don’t want CL2 or CL3 wire. It’s designed for in-wall use and isn’t especially attractive for in-room use.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## joe slovak (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for your time, currently I have it lying on the floor like you stated but with the projector and all I am now going to run it through the walls. I actually ordered some from monoprice yesterday. (12awgcl2). Thanks again.


----------

